# The Best Country to Live In



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

I've been seeing the news about all the natural disasters going on in Burma and China. -I also recently saw an absolutely gut-wrenching documentary on abandoned disabled children in Bulgaria (which I won't even attempt to describe, because...) 

And I got to thinking how incredibly fortunate I am to live in Australia. In fact, I reckon that Australia is probably one of the best -if not THE best- countries to live in. ...in fact, nowadays we have 1,000 people moving to Melbourne every week...

So, in your opinion and from what you do know or believe - what is the best place to live in...?
-as in, best life style, climate, employment, social scene and just overall.

NOTE: I've tried to include all the countries I can remember having read here that people are from ...sorry if I miss some... And I haven't included countries that I haven't seen anyone list as being from (like China, South Africa, Czech Republic or Chile for example) because there are only so many options I can list.

You can, of course, list a country you've never lived in, like Brazil for example. 
Personally, I'm putting Australia -just cos I really think we've got it good over here. (really good, compared to what a lot of people in the world have to put up with...)


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

..oh, I didn't explain WHY I (so far) believe Australia is one of the best places to live in. Here's why...

Pros...
- we're a wealthy country
- we don't have massive amounts of homeless people like they do in America
- we have a pretty good climate
- we have great open spaces and mountains and beaches and countryside, snow, desert, everything
- we have pretty good employment (though people work long hours)
- most of us have big back yards (and aren't shut up in small appartments like for example many Italians are)
- we have a government that will look after the unemployed and also the sick (though lately, hospitals have been going downhill)
- we're a young country and we're pretty cosmopolitan with many migrants and people of different nationalities
- despite our pretty bad drought and our water concerns and even our bush fires, we don't have worries like other countries do with natural disasters (even America has heaps more of these than we do)
- and (ah, sorry to the Yanks!) we don't have lots of crime either
-we're still pretty laid back. For example, on my recent trip to Italy, I noticed how much people judge by appearance, by fashion and superficial things like what job you have etc...

Cons
- the social life in Italy, for example, I noticed is better. Here, people are a little more isolated in their houses. In Italy, at least in summer, people congregate outside partly cos they have no back yards: and, you can't walk down the street without seeing someone you know. (On the other hand, in Italy: you can't walk down the street without seeing someone you know! -and there is more gossip and people prying into your affairs in Italy, whereas in Oz people mind their own business more) 

- people tend to work a lot (despite the reputation of Aussies as being slackers, we apparently work longer hours, I believe, than most people -well, not me of course, since I'm long term unemployed!)

- um ...that's all I can think of for 'cons'.


----------



## WhiteRaven (Feb 3, 2008)

Well I may be bias, but I agree on Australia. 

Plenty of space but still big cities
we have over the top government support with Centrelink and all that, many opportunities
no guns (well there are guns, I think you know what I mean... not looking for a debate on this, I honestly like the law)
strict when it comes to imports and meat animal care
multicultural

Cons for me as a parrot keeper... we don't get all the awesome foreign parrots that the US gets! D: And the ones we do get, are a million times more expensive... but then again we don't have a need for all those parrot rescues.
Another thing, there just seems to be more opportunity in the US when it comes to doing multimedia work... but Aus is improving.


----------



## St0ne (Apr 27, 2008)

I really couldn't say, couple of reasons for that, I live in Tasmania which I don't think is representative of the rest of Australia and I just couldn't say without having been to those places.


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

OZ RULES!!!!!!! ...just as I thought!!! (Sorry, but I'm awfully patriotic!! :mushy :boogie )


----------



## LostinReverie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ireland.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

why the US of A of course


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> why the US of A of course


...but Australia's so much better :lol


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

I'm satisfied with Canada myself. Next I'd say Australia or New Zealand.


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

nubly said:


> why the US of A of course


Not until your dictator leaves his throne.


----------



## SebFontain (Jan 27, 2004)

I picked Canada.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

RubyTuesday said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > why the US of A of course
> ...


only because OZ has whacky critters like kangaroos, koalas and wombats!!

also because its the home of ms ruby tuesday


----------



## RubyTuesday (Aug 3, 2007)

nubly said:


> RubyTuesday said:
> 
> 
> > nubly said:
> ...


You're sweet


----------



## mserychic (Oct 2, 2004)

I had to go with invisible option #8.. parallel universe where California is it's own country :lol


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

This is very difficult question to answer because there is such immense diversity within countries as well in regards to economic conditions, social conditions, natural disasters, etc.

I'm practically in Canada with Cleveland (right across lake), and I hate the cold weather. I don't think I could tolerate Canada's weather, regardless of all the other benefits.

I'd also have to frown at northern Europe for similar reasons.

Australia seems like a good option. Not too many major concerns with that option.

Inertia though results in my choosing the US of A. It's not a very confident vote though because again, there's such a range in possible conditions within a country.

Interesting work week comparisons....

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Working_ti ... ent_trends


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

interesting. i knew mexico and japan were up there. korea surprised me though


----------



## Vincenzo (Sep 24, 2005)

Even though it's a miserable, chav-filled wasteland, I'm fairly happy with the UK and I'd take it over America or a joke country like Australia. Still, some Scandinavian country might be preferable because they are all liberal and advanced, although maybe it wouldn't because my 6'5" would make me comparatively short when surrounded by Aryan giants.

America might be ok because from what I've heard my posh English accent would guarantee me sexytime with girls who are like 3 leagues above me, but I would eventually grow to miss calling men ****s without anyone batting an eyelid.


----------



## free thinker (Nov 11, 2003)

RubyTuesday, sorry to rain on your parade, but you forgot a couple of cons. Australia has an extremely high skin cancer rate. Secondly, the country is very isolated. Australians travel abroad more than any other nationality apparently because they feel so isolated. Still, it does seems like a great place and one I wouldn't definitely like to visit one day.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

The best place to live in is Amsterdam, the Netherlands!!!! The most liberal place in the world  

I @#$king hate the US!


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Slothrop said:


> nubly said:
> 
> 
> > why the US of A of course
> ...


 :ditto

And then another dictator will take his place


----------



## trey (Nov 26, 2007)

I've only ever lived in Canada, but I wouldn't recommend anyone move here if they asked me. I'd like to move off of North America, but many of the places I've looked at seem to be plagued by the exact same problems.

For the longest time I wanted to live in Australia. An unusual number of my friends have lived in Australia at some point during their lives, unknown to me when I met them (except for one, since he had the accent).



LostInReverie said:


> Ireland.


That's what I immediately thought of too, even though I've never been there. Just based off what I've heard/read... weird.


----------



## palecadude (Jan 26, 2008)

I think I'll go with Canada even though I've never been there


----------



## Kelly (Dec 12, 2003)

Statistics came out last year that said the best country for women to live in was Sweden.

I can't vote. I wonder if there is really that much of a difference in any of the options listed here.

Have a nice day,
Kelly


----------



## Caligula (Apr 16, 2008)

...


----------



## WineKitty (Nov 26, 2004)

I have always been fascinated with Iceland and northern Europe. I would love to explore those places. I would have to do that to know if I wanted to live there. Canada looks good to me too.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Penny said:


> I have always been fascinated with Iceland and northern Europe. I would love to explore those places. I would have to do that to know if I wanted to live there. Canada looks good to me too.


I visited Iceland for a few days two years ago. It was beautiful  I stayed in the Northern Light Inn and I visited the Blue Lagoon. It really was a magical experience. It's expensive, but well worth the money. There's a sense of peace there. I went there in January, but it wasn't that cold. I saw a glimpse of the Northern Lights. It was just a small green streak in the air, but it was exciting! You would like it there


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

venusfruit said:


> The best place to live in is Amsterdam, the Netherlands!!!! The most liberal place in the world
> 
> I @#$king hate the US!


I suggest visiting Toronto, Montreal, and Vancouver as they're all very liberal and are closer (and cheaper) than traveling to Holland. Cheap drugs, too. :rofl


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Slothrop said:


> venusfruit said:
> 
> 
> > The best place to live in is Amsterdam, the Netherlands!!!! The most liberal place in the world
> ...


I know  I always wanted to visit those places. Is it true that there are some smart shops around those areas?


----------



## Slothrop (Aug 11, 2007)

venusfruit said:


> I know  I always wanted to visit those places. Is it true that there are some smart shops around those areas?


Not advertised much, I don't think so. However, many medicinal mj places (comfort clubs) where I'm sure people have connects at. There's some guy that mails bud and shrooms through Canada Post, it's his business. Our postage laws are very lax, which allows it to be successful.

I'm waiting for the official decriminalization to take place, taking forever. Still, in downtown areas in Toronto, I often smoke in public without fear.


----------



## venusfruit (May 9, 2008)

Slothrop said:


> venusfruit said:
> 
> 
> > I know  I always wanted to visit those places. Is it true that there are some smart shops around those areas?
> ...


It will be decriminalized there before it's decriminalized in the US, that's for sure. I think in San Francisco, it's easy to get access to medical marijuana. The cops are harrassing people more and more, but people still smoke pot openly on Haight Street and hippie hill in Golden Gate Park is like a grocery store for psychedelic drugs.


----------



## madisonjane (Jun 18, 2012)

I would like to try Ireland. But I think southern Europe is cool too. It would be a lot warmer.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

Weather, history and scenery wise? Europe, hands down. (Southern though the economy sucks right now)









































(These are shots from my last vacation there)

Though I would be happy to live in Sweden if it weren't so cold. Same with SF, which is really nice and laid back and probably my favorite city I've lived in so far.

I am looking forward to living in Austin though.


----------



## Crystalline (Dec 1, 2008)

RubyTuesday said:


> ..oh, I didn't explain WHY I (so far) believe Australia is one of the best places to live in. Here's why...
> 
> Pros...
> - we're a wealthy country
> ...


I really have heard good things about Australia as well, I'd like to pay it a visit.


----------



## The Blues man (Jan 29, 2012)

While I've ever lived or been outside of Ireland. Northern Europe seems like a nice place to live in. I'd certainly would like to visit countries like Sweden, Norway, Denmark and Germany.

I suppose you could also count Ireland and the U.K as Northern Europe as well. I don't have a problem with living in Ireland though.


----------



## Brad (Dec 27, 2011)

I would love to live in Canada. They're like a non retarded version of the USA.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

Brad5 said:


> I would love to live in Canada. They're like a non retarded version of the USA.


Yes, we're the most American you can be, without being in America. 

Why can't this poll be an Olympic event?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Probably Australia - their wages are so damn high,and great weather,laid back people...

I live in NZ BTW,it's pretty good as well,but we can't compete with Australia's wages...


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

RubyTuesday said:


> ..oh, I didn't explain WHY I (so far) believe Australia is one of the best places to live in. Here's why...
> 
> Pros...
> - we're a wealthy country
> ...


there r more 140k students around the world,, one of the worst worst societies= *Australia*!! and most of their universities r just $$%^%^

:haha:haha !............. just look to their airlines Qantas!.. 












































even their banknote *security* features‏= Plastic thing on the left!! God!









but it worth $$$$$ as it gose up with gold!


----------



## Invisiblehandicap (Jul 31, 2011)

What. Why is AUS/NZ not winning? This is a conspiracy!


----------



## SambaBus (Apr 26, 2012)

Don't know why anyone chose the UK.


----------



## Soulsurvivor (Aug 10, 2012)

Australia is a pretty freakin' awesome place to live if you're referring to the major cities and/or surrounding metro areas. Outside of those, I don't believe the same applies in terms of wealth/career + education opportunities/cultural diversity etc... though the north coast of NSW was rated as having one of the hospitable climates on earth...


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I voted for America. The middle east seems pretty cool as far as living is concerned too, despite having some drawbacks I admit xD


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Voted for Southern Europe. I've only been to France once but it was awesome. So much culture and they seem to be running things pretty okay over there.


----------



## AwkBoy (Jun 7, 2012)

Sweden, for the win


----------



## Paper Samurai (Oct 1, 2009)

Nekomata said:


> I voted for America. The middle east seems pretty cool as far as living is concerned too, despite having some drawbacks I admit xD


As a European, you would be willing to move to a country with no universal healthcare (NHS), limited welfare programs, gun ownership and one of the world's highest violent crime rates ? :um

What's your reasons for wanting to go ?


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2008)

Invisiblehandicap said:


> What. Why is AUS/NZ not winning? This is a conspiracy!


How can the USA be leading? That's just ridiculous


----------



## Talgonite (Sep 1, 2011)

Blame it on Flight of the Concords.


----------



## RandomKillsTime (Aug 11, 2012)

UK. 

I don't think I could live in another country forever but I'd like to travel.


----------



## RandomKillsTime (Aug 11, 2012)

SambaBus said:


> Don't know why anyone chose the UK.



I like living in the UK. I like the fact that it has four different seasons.
I like the countryside and national parks and the highlands. I honestly think Britain's natural landscape and it's woodlands are one of the most beautiful in the world.
I like humour, the music and the culture that's available.
I like the history. Wandering about a place and thinking about the pagans and the romans and the others who might have been there before me.
I like that we produce people like David Mitchell or Charlie Brooker.
I like public transport and not needing a driving license to get around.
I like not having easy access to guns.
I like the NHS.
I like having the option to travel relatively cheaply to the rest of the world. I also like that it doesn't take ages.
I like that we're not religious.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

As far as I know, they all suck balls. Get more than a few people together on a scrap of dirt and you have a flawless recipe for your worst nightmare.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

RandomKillsTime said:


> I like not having easy access to guns.


 Do you like getting beaten into the ground by an unarmed guy twice your size and 10 times your strength?

How about getting broken in half in your own home in the middle of the night by the same guy as described above after he's broken in? As I understand it, as long as he's unarmed, you're not allowed to defend yourself in any way unless you use your bare hands. Good luck with that.


----------



## RandomKillsTime (Aug 11, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> As I understand it, as long as he's unarmed, you're not allowed to defend yourself in any way unless you use your bare hands. Good luck with that.


No you are allowed to use reasonable force.

And I prefer being beaten up rather than being shot and killed. I would say that the UK has a relatively lower rate of violent crime whereas some countries, where gun ownership is legal, have a far higher percentage of it.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

RandomKillsTime said:


> No you are allowed to use reasonable force.


 If the guy is big and strong enough to kill you with his bare hands, is it "reasonable" for you to defend yourself with a bat?



> And I prefer being beaten up rather than being shot and killed.


1. And what if you were female and being beaten up wasn't the worst thing that could happen to you?

2. How do you know he's only going to beat you up? How do you know he isn't armed?



> I would say that the UK has a relatively lower rate of violent crime whereas some countries, where gun ownership is legal, have a far higher percentage of it.


 I would say that wouldn't matter to you if you happen to be one of the ones who dies for lack of being able to fight back. You're already most of the way there in your country. Eventually, I predict they'll take the final step and forbid you to fight back in any way.

As I understand it, they already forbid you from carrying anything to defend yourself. Not just firearms. Anything. Even mace. Sounds like your government has gone completely overboard to me. But we all knew that would happen. They always lie and say it won't but it does anyway. Once they set up the framework to do whatever they want.

But now you don't have to worry about getting shot. Curiously, you still have to worry about getting stabbed, clubbed, beaten, raped, robbed, etc. It seems it's hard to ban everything more dangerous than a cell phone. You can look at your crime statistics and see how successful they've been at eliminating crime in the UK by banning firearms and anything else you could defend yourself with and spying on you with cameras from every conceivable angle.


----------



## RandomKillsTime (Aug 11, 2012)

PickleNose said:


> If the guy is big and strong enough to kill you with his bare hands, is it "reasonable" for you to defend yourself with a bat?


Yes you can use a bat if you deem it to be reasonable force. It's still much harder to kill someone with your bare hands than a gun.



PickleNose said:


> 1. And what if you were female and being beaten up wasn't the worst thing that could happen to you?


So? If the assailant has a gun it would make the situation much worse for the victim.



PickleNose said:


> 2. How do you know he's only going to beat you up? How do you know he isn't armed?


I don't but introducing guns so people have more deadly weapons to arm themselves with would make the situation better how exactly?



PickleNose said:


> I would say that wouldn't matter to you if you happen to be one of the ones who dies for lack of being able to fight back. You're already most of the way there in your country. Eventually, I predict they'll take the final step and forbid you to fight back in any way.
> 
> As I understand it, they already forbid you from carrying anything to defend yourself. Not just firearms. Anything. Even mace. Sounds like your government has gone completely overboard to me. But we all knew that would happen. They always lie and say it won't but it does anyway. Once they set up the framework to do whatever they want.


Please remember America is not the same as it was 20 years ago. You have some of the most intrusive, oppresive and draconian anti-terrorism legislation in the West now. You have been scared into believeing you are in constant danger. You think having a little gun is somehow going to help you fight against a government that spends hundreds of billions on it's military?



PickleNose said:


> Curiously, you still have to worry about getting stabbed, clubbed, beaten, raped, robbed, etc.


True but you have to worry about all those things and getting shot so I guess I'm still in the better position.



PickleNose said:


> You can look at your crime statistics and see how successful they've been at eliminating crime in the UK by banning firearms and anything else you could defend yourself with and spying on you with cameras from every conceivable angle.


Yes they have been quite successful in keeping crime rates relatively low, especially serious violent crimes.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

Brad5 said:


> I would love to live in Canada. They're like a non retarded version of the USA.


this


----------



## pbandjam (Sep 24, 2011)

Ireland!


----------



## Marlon (Jun 27, 2011)

I love everything about my country except for when it comes to politics.


----------



## iamwhoiam (May 14, 2012)

I live in the US. I'd move to New Zealand if I could. The diversity when it comes to people, nature, and climate here is great here, but the politics just ruins it all.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

RandomKillsTime said:


> Yes you can use a bat if you deem it to be reasonable force. It's still much harder to kill someone with your bare hands than a gun.


 As I remember it, I don't think it matters what you deem to be "reasonable". If you use a bat and the authorities decide it wasn't reasonable for whatever reason, you're screwed. You basically can't defend yourself.



> So? If the assailant has a gun it would make the situation much worse for the victim.


 The assailant doesn't care. He might have a gun anyway. But if he doesn't, he's going to be happy to know you can't really do anything other than run even if you see him coming. They might decide it's unreasonable if you hit him with something. You might hurt him, you know. Poor fella.



> I don't but introducing guns so people have more deadly weapons to arm themselves with would make the situation better how exactly?


 So you'd rather just sit there and wait to see what's going to happen? Good plan. Maybe you can punch the guy and he'll shove you into a corner and pull out a 10 inch blade that he made in his garage. You can't even spray him with mace. Frankly, if I was in your position, I wouldn't be worried about the gun laws in other countries.



> Please remember America is not the same as it was 20 years ago. You have some of the most intrusive, oppresive and draconian anti-terrorism legislation in the West now. You have been scared into believeing you are in constant danger. You think having a little gun is somehow going to help you fight against a government that spends hundreds of billions on it's military?


 So it's the most dreadful threat on the face of the planet one minute and it's a useless pea shooter the next.



> True but you have to worry about all those things and getting shot so I guess I'm still in the better position.


 No. You still have to worry about getting shot. But you also have to worry about not being able to shoot back. The only thing that puts you in a marginally better position is that you are less likely to be shot than you would be if everyone was allowed to possess firearms. Sadly, most of those people are harmless and would be responsible firearms owners so you are still stuck in the position where you are worried about exactly the same people. The difference now is that you're required to remain completely unarmed and defenseless and are basically forbidden from defending yourself in any meaningful way



> Yes they have been quite successful in keeping crime rates relatively low, especially serious violent crimes.


 I would say that they have precious little to show for such a monumental effort. I predict it won't be very long before they start telling you they "*need to do more*" (The only real reason they ever admit something isn't working is so they have an excuse to do more). That simple weapons bans and constant surveillance just aren't good enough. But you think it's really about the crime rate and that they really care about you. Nothing could be further from the truth. As usual, it's about control.

You live in a gilded cage. Congratulations. You're the envy of the world.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I can't say Europe at the moment - the whole continent is a mess and America isn't that far behind.


----------

